# AtiTool and HD2900XT question.



## OneCool (May 26, 2007)

Ive seen people around the net using version .27 beta with the 2900 but I cant get it to work at all for me.

Are they using a different version than the beta posted?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 23, 2007)

OneCool said:


> Ive seen people around the net using version .27 beta with the 2900 but I cant get it to work at all for me.
> 
> Are they using a different version than the beta posted?




I hear that there's some vista issue's.
nd the one that works with the 2900XT is the beta 2 ( http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=33447 )


----------

